# PS VITA FOR 16990 both models 3G and WiFi+Bundle



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2013)

[IMGG]*www.sony.co.in/product/resources/en_IN/images/hubpages/game/marketing/masthead_psvita.jpg[/IMGG]

Is this is a F.up by Sony lol
I'm getting it today 

vita WiFi-3G+game+4GB Card=16990
Vita WiFi+Game=16990

PlayStation®Vita : Sony PSP and Video Game ConsolesSony India
[IMGG]*img202.imageshack.us/img202/5452/nbzn.jpg[/IMGG]

Same thing on failkart
[IMGG]*img194.imageshack.us/img194/4781/4k1g.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*img46.imageshack.us/img46/3867/sk9f.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*img600.imageshack.us/img600/4788/9mh6.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 31, 2013)

they will bundle them along with ps4 too IMO. So if you are planing to get ps4 then wait....


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought it already.
got the 3g bundle. ps4 will come next year so I'm in no hurry.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 1, 2013)

Great Congrats man. happy gaming...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2013)

now waiting for ps4 to release.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 1, 2013)

I hope it comes early here> Which games did you get in Vita  bundle and If possible put little review of Vita here after playing some games on it.
thanks


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I hope it comes early here> Which games did you get in Vita  bundle and If possible put little review of Vita here after playing some games on it.
> thanks



I got a shitty playstation all star battle royale

But I downloaded 3 demos on it that are great.
Gravity rush.. awesome fighting adventure game, graphics are like prince of persia and uses psvita motion, touch, camera, analog sticks and of course the buttons.
Uncharted.. awesome graphics..comparable to ps3
Escape plan...reallyy funny game. uses rear and front both touch, motion sensing. More of a touch based game that is really fun to play. Has cros platform so if you get it on one console you can play it on the other too.

Also bought rocksmith 2014 but hasn't been delivered yet. Gotta go buy a Yamaha guitar tomorrow. Hope I get it for less than 10k. bought games instead of firecrackers this diwali lol


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

Wait, 3G bundle has game and memory card while wifi bundle only game?

For same price?

HOW DOES THAT WORK??????


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wait, 3G bundle has game and memory card while wifi bundle only game?
> 
> For same price?
> 
> *HOW DOES THAT WORK??????*



Ask Bose Babu.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ask Bose Babu.



I don't want the other gamers looking forward to this to miss out.

So I will let them notice on their own.

It could be there is a lot of unsold 3G stock, since the new units have been unleashed.

They could be trying to clear out old 3G stock.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 8, 2013)

i've already bought the 3g one with this offer as old psvita has a better oled screen and the new one is not thst great of a screen.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> i've already bought the 3g one with this offer as old psvita has a better oled screen and the new one is not thst great of a screen.



That is true, but now that Sony is not producing the old one, they have no reason to continue stocking it.


----------

